# 2 accessible means of egress req'd from each floor?



## tom (May 4, 2010)

2006 IBC. Are at least two accessible means of egress req'd from each floor if at least 2 MOE are req'd? When I read 1007.1 and it specifies "each accessible space or portion of space" but does not state floors, I start to wonder if that word "floors" was intentionally left out? Would a commercial space with 2 MOE req'd from each of 3 floors req at least 2 accessible MOE from each floor or only 1 from each floor? it's a 2 story bld (w basement) with 2 stairs and 1 elevator. All floor levels are req'd to be accessible per 1104.4. Plans show 1 stair with area of refuge (at basement and 2nd story) but other stair does not have AOR and no mention of standby power for elevator. Thanks !


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 4, 2010)

The definition would indicate it is per floor

ACCESSIBLE MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed way of egress travel from any accessible point in a building or facility to a public way.

And here are the 8 choices for complying

1007.2 Continuity and components.

Each required accessible means of egress shall be continuous to a public way and shall consist of one or more of the following components:

1. Accessible routes complying with Section 1104.

2. Stairways within vertical exit enclosures complying with Sections 1007.3 and 1020.

3. Exterior exit stairways complying with Sections 1007.3 and 1023.

4. Elevators complying with Section 1007.4.

5. Platform lifts complying with Section 1007.5.

6. Horizontal exits complying with Section 1021.

7. Ramps complying with Section 1010.

8. Areas of refuge complying with Section 1007.6.

Exceptions:

1. Where the exit discharge is not accessible, an exterior area for assisted rescue must be provided in accordance with Section 1007.8.

2. Where the exit stairway is open to the exterior, the accessible means of egress shall include either an area of refuge in accordance with Section 1007.6 or an exterior area for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1007.8.

[QUOTE][Plans show 1 stair with area of refuge (at basement and 2nd story) but other stair does not have AOR and no mention of standby power for elevator. Thanks ! /QUOTE]

Assuming this is new construction I would say it is non compliant


----------



## peach (May 4, 2010)

2 accessible means of egress are required.  Keep reading 1007.6 - the AOR can be an elevator lobby... it can be inside a stairway.  Also look at IBC 2702.2.5  Standby power is required.


----------



## tom (May 5, 2010)

Thanks much, made the appropriate comments on the drawings.


----------



## peach (May 9, 2010)

Do any plan reviewers even look at Chapter 27?  Just curious here.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 10, 2010)

Been there , done that..... Most often application ran across is a LALU elevator with battery backup... Just my $0.02 worth


----------



## tom (May 10, 2010)

Peach, I doubt it..............we are worn out before we get that far ! Hopefully, they review Chap. 10 and 1007.4 sends you back there. Thanks.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 10, 2010)

tom said:
			
		

> Peach, I doubt it..............we are worn out before we get that far ! Hopefully, they review Chap. 10 and 1007.4 sends you back there. Thanks.


If the plan reviewer doesn't do it, then the inspector likely will.

(Hopefully not someone's attorney)


----------



## peach (May 11, 2010)

If the inspector catches it, it's going to be an expensive fix!  It needs to be a plan review issue.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 12, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> If the inspector catches it, it's going to be an expensive fix! It needs to be a plan review issue.


You got THAT right!


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

Regarding Section 1007.1 in the 2006 IBC,  would Exception # 2  [  in an existing bldg.  ],

be applicable since it would be the "more restrictive application" of requiring a MOE from

a mezzanine or other story above grade?

.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 19, 2010)

Is it a new mezzanine or an existing one?  Is it a mezzanine or story?  If a story is it one in which 1019.2 only requires a  single exit?

If it's a new mezzanine then a single accessible means of egress is required.

If it's a new story with only a single exit required then only a single accessible means of egress is required.

If its a new story that requires at least two exits, then at least two accessible means of egress are required.

If it's an existing mezzanine or story that was built prior to any of the accessibility reg's coming into play, then you need provide no accessible means of egress (according to exception #1).

If it was built after the accessible reg's went into effect and doesn't have an accessible means of egress, then there's reason to add one in since it was likely omitted from the original requirements when it was built.

I hope one of those covers your situation.


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

Gene,

The plans show an existing mezzanine level,  in a well known nationwide grocery store chain.

The "man-with-pencil-who-draw" has indicated that a part of the existing mezzanine will now

be enclosed with walls & a [ 3.0' ] door.   He has also shown the universal sign of the room

/ space being ADA accessible.

I am scheduled to go out to the store and give it a ' look see '.       The plans only show one

set of stairs to this mezzanine level, but I need to verify this by actually going to the store

and looking around some.

In looking at Section 1007.3,  I am trying to figure out how someone in a wheelchair is

going to utilize stairs.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2010)

> The plans only show one set of stairs to this mezzanine level,


Look at 505 before you go out. Also what are the uses for the upper floor area. The DOJ has case history that employee locker rooms break rooms and such can not be located in areas that are not accessible.


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

mtlogcabin,

The proposed ' enclosed ' area of the mezzanine is shown to be a cash receipts office / administrative area, ...only!

The area seems to comply with Section 505.    I might have to actually measure that 7 ft.

clearance above & below the mezzanine  [ Section 505.1  ].

Still having trouble figuring out Section 1007.1,  Exception # 1 stating that a stairway

can serve as an Accessible MOE [ within the listed parameters  ].

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2010)

Existing building use Chapter 34 for the building code. The man with a pencil would still have to comply with 

ADAAG in the design

3409.6 Alterations.

A building, facility or element that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 and ICC A117.1, unless technically infeasible. Where compliance with this sectionis technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide access to the maximum extent technically feasible.

Exceptions:

1. The altered element or space is not required to be on an accessible route, unless required by Section 3409.7.

2. Accessible means of egress required by Chapter 10 are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.


----------



## globe trekker (May 20, 2010)

Much thanks to you mtlogcabin!


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

exactly what I was hoping to find out!

Thanks for beating me to the punch


----------

